

N.A.D.D. - fbuilesv
http://www.randsinrepose.com/archives/2003/07/10/nadd.html
This is a repost, past &quot;discussions&quot; here:<p>* https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=3007666<p>* https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=1469055
======
fbuilesv
This is a repost, past "discussions" here:

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3007666](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3007666)

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1469055](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1469055)

